# how to make hash video



## Ad1 (Apr 26, 2006)

Found this, its a hash making method using a screen

http://www.enwhore.com/movie/2090-How_To_Make_Your_Own_Hashish.html


----------



## chronicman024 (Apr 30, 2006)

what size screen is that could anyone let me know what a good screen size would be


----------



## Skribb (May 4, 2006)

where can i find 1 of thos screens?


----------



## Kindbud (May 4, 2006)

A hardware store should carry one 
just ask for some metel screen and
they will point you right to it.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 5, 2006)

Kindbud said:
			
		

> A hardware store should carry one
> just ask for some metel screen and
> they will point you right to it.


*Kindbud those are not metal screens they are silk screens. You can find them at a craft store i think. *


----------



## rasta (May 5, 2006)

that was great ,ive seen more post on making hash ,some say use alcohol .one said use gas,????????this one looks think the real deal ,,,thanks dude


----------



## Hick (May 5, 2006)

hey rasta..."some say use alcohol .one said use gas"...that isn't for makeing "hash", but for extracting "hash oil", a tincature. Hash is nothing more than collecting trichomes, seperating them from as much vegetative material as possible, and pressing them.
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2047


----------

